# discurso indireto "ia" vs "iria"



## babyray

Olá a todos, nas frases "_ele falou que ela *ia* ao cinama_" e "_ele falou que ela *iria* ao cinema_", não consigo entender por que na primeira há o pretérito imperfeito o na segunda o futuro do pretérito. Quando preciso usar um e outro?

Muito obrigada de antemão!


----------



## uchi.m

ele falou que ela ia ao cinema = ele falou que ela costumava ir ao cinema
ele falou que ela iria ao cinema = ele falou que ela poderia ir, num futuro próximo, ao cinema


----------



## marta12

uchi.m said:


> ele falou que ela ia ao cinema = ele falou que ela costumava ir ao cinema



Não sei não
Por cá, pelo menos, dizemos: ele disse que ela ia ao cinema hoje - também é um futuro próximo e é o que se usa mais na fala.


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> ele falou que ela ia ao cinema = ele falou que ela costumava ir ao cinema
> ele falou que ela iria ao cinema = ele falou que ela poderia ir, num futuro próximo, ao cinema


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Não sei não
> Por cá, pelo menos, dizemos: ele disse que ela ia ao cinema hoje - também é um futuro próximo e é o que se usa mais na fala.



Na minha variante de português:_ Ele falou que ela iria no cinema hoje._


----------



## Nonstar

Iria= ela não tinha certeza se ia.  (ou tinha, mas me deu a impressão de que não tinha) 
Ia= ela disse que ia, mas não sei se foi.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> ele disse que ela ia ao cinema *hoje*


Tinha _hoje _na frase de babyray, cidadão ?


----------



## uchi.m

babyray said:


> Quando preciso usar um e outro?


Em linguagem coloquial, os dois tempos se confundem quando o verbo é _ir_, ou melhor, o significado que surge é de uma possibilidade de ir:


> A Ermengarda disse que ia (iria) na novena.
> A Ermengarda disse que iria na novena.


Essa confusão é comum no português de Portugal, mas nesse caso específico vale também para o do Brasil.

Quando o verbo não é _ir_, os dois tempos não se confundem:


> A Godofreda disse que fazia (costumava fazer) onda no serviço.
> A Godofreda disse que faria (talvez fará) onda no serviço.


Mas dependendo do verbo, se confunde em Portugal:


> Gostava (gostaria) de um pastel de nata, por favor.
> Gostaria de um pastel de nata, por favor.


----------



## marta12

Istriano said:


> Na minha variante de português:_ Ele falou que ela iria no cinema hoje._



Desculpe Istriano, mas não na  minha versão.

Em Portugal podemos dizer: ele falou/disse que ia ao cinema hoje. Pelo menos é dito usualmente.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Desculpe Istriano, mas não na  minha versão.


Vamos brincar de sim- e não-na-minha-versão?

Sim-na-minha-versão!

Continuem! É fixe


----------



## Nonstar

Nem sei qual a minha versão!!! A minha é "sim" ou "não"?


----------



## uchi.m

Nonstar said:


> Nem sei qual a minha versão!!!


Tira cara ou coroa: cara é sim-na-minha-versão, coroa é a outra. são as outras.


----------



## marta12

uchi.m said:


> Vamos brincar de sim- e não-na-minha-versão?
> 
> Sim-na-minha-versão!
> 
> Continuem! É fixe



*Caramba!!! Até parece que é a primeira vez que há este tipo de discussão*


----------



## Nonstar

Na minha versão há uma profunda ambigüidade (olha o trema aí, gente!!!). Quem vê cara não vê coroa coração.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> *Caramba!!! Até parece que é a primeira vez que há este tipo de discussão*


Já foi tua vez. Passa.


----------



## uchi.m

Nonstar said:


> Na minha versão há uma profunda ambigüidade (olha o trema aí, gente!!!). Quem vê cara não vê coroa coração.


Ainda sinto saudades do trema. E você não é coroa, tá enxuta o.


----------



## Nonstar

uchi.m said:


> Vamos brincar de sim- e não-na-minha-versão?
> 
> Sim-na-minha-versão!
> 
> Continuem! É fixe


----------



## Erick404

O *ia* é usado no lugar de *iria*, mas nunca o contrário!

Ou seja:

_Ele falou que ela *ia* no cinema quando tinha 10 anos.
__Ele falou que ela *iria*​ no cinema quando tinha 10 anos. _(a menos que tivesse uma condição como "_se seu pai deixasse_")


----------



## uchi.m

Erick404 said:


> O *ia* é usado no lugar de *iria*, mas nunca o contrário!


Como assim? Não é comutativo, ou seja, se um é usado no lugar do outro, o outro pode ser também usado no lugar do um?


Erick404 said:


> _Ele falou que ela *ia* no cinema quando tinha 10 anos._


Quer dizer que ela costumava ir ao cinema quando tinha 10 anos? Ou que ela só iria quando tivesse 10 anos?


Erick404 said:


> _Ele falou que ela *iria*​ no cinema quando tinha _tivesse _10 anos._


Essa frase usa _iria_ e poderia ser também usado _ia_, especialmente em Portugal.


Erick404 said:


> Sim-na-minha-versão +1


----------



## anaczz

Sim+Não-na-minha-versão!

- Onde está o Uchi?
- Ele disse que ia ao cinema.
- Se eu não estivesse com dor de cabeça, eu também ia...


----------



## uchi.m

Não vale; ou você é sim, ou você é não.


----------



## Bahiano

Erick404 said:


> O *ia* é usado no lugar de *iria*, mas nunca o contrário!





uchi.m said:


> Como assim? Não é comutativo, ou seja, se um é usado no lugar do outro, o outro pode ser também usado no lugar do um?


Lá vem o intrometido...
Pelo que saiba, Erick está certo. O Condicional pode ser substituido pelo Pretérito Imperfeito do Indicativo, e na fala é muito comun fazê-lo. P.ex. - Se eu fosse você, eu ligava (ligaria) para ele.
Mas vice-versa não dá: - Quando era (seria ) criança, ele comia (comeria ) meleca.


----------



## uchi.m

Bahiano said:


> Se eu fosse você, eu ligava (ligaria) para ele.


Aqui nessa frase, o _fosse _está no pretérito, por isso que o verbo na oração subordinada concorda com ele, _ligava_.


> Quando eu for para o céu, eu *gostaria *de passar pelo inferno, no caminho, para dar um pedala no capeta, só de raiva.


Aqui nessa frase, não encaixa o pretérito imperfeito, ao menos no Brasil. Em Portugal, poderia ser _gostava_.


			
				Bahiano said:
			
		

> Sim-na-minha-versão +1


----------



## Bahiano

E daí? Não falou nada sobre a substituição ser comutativa.
Quanto ao resto, concordo com você.


----------



## uchi.m

É comutativo, sim: quando _ia _ou _iria _significam possibilidade de ir, ou, quando significa possibilidade, quando _ir _é verbo auxiliar, são comutativos.


			
				uchi.m said:
			
		

> Eu não disse que o Bahiano ia/iria concordar comigo?


----------



## Bahiano

uchi.m said:


> (...)quando _ia _ou _iria _significam possibilidade de ir(...)


Aêêh, pode ver? Isso significa que só em caso (modo) condicional as duas formas são comutativas, ou seja, o Condicional pode ser substituido pelo Pretérito Imperfeito do Indicativo.
Se não houver caso condicional (caso de possibilidade), o Pretérito Imperfeito do Indicativo jamais poderá ser substituido pelo Condicional. Isso foi o que eu quis amostrar com meu segundo exemplo e o que Erick404 quis dizer com:


> O *ia* é usado no lugar de *iria*, mas nunca o contrário!


Será que eu estou errado?


----------



## uchi.m

Bahiano said:


> Será que eu estou errado?


Tá certo


----------



## Erick404

Bahiano said:


> Aêêh, pode ver? Isso significa que só em caso (modo) condicional as duas formas são comutativas, ou seja, o Condicional pode ser substituido pelo Pretérito Imperfeito do Indicativo.
> Se não houver caso condicional (caso de possibilidade), o Pretérito Imperfeito do Indicativo jamais poderá ser substituido pelo Condicional. Isso foi o que eu quis amostrar com meu segundo exemplo e o que Erick404 quis dizer com:
> 
> Será que eu estou errado?



Exatamente!! Acho que o uchi não entendeu o que eu quis dizer.
Basicamente, era que o Pretérito Imperfeito (ou Condicional) não pode ser usado para se referir ao passado (a menos que haja uma condição, como mostrei no meu exemplo)!


----------



## uchi.m

Erick404 said:


> Exatamente!! Acho que o uchi não entendeu o que eu quis dizer.


Ainda bem cocês sentende. Talvez a palavra _comutativo_ seja muito bisonha, ou eu que bebo.


----------



## babyray

Obrigada à todos pela sua ajuda. Então tanto "ia" quanto "iria" podem usar-se na fala? Não há diferença? Se estou falando sobre o passado, entendo que só posso usar "ia" mas nos outros casos o que acontece? Muito obrigada outra vez!


----------



## nihilum

"ele *falou* que ela *ia* ao cinama"
"ele *falou* que ela *iria* ao cinema"

Por *ia*, posso subentender que *ela* lhe disse _vou no cinema_; por *iria*, que *ela* desistiu de ir no cinema, (ou) estava incerta sobre ir, senão a incerteza de quem está dizendo isso.
Para mim, se estivesse _ele *falava* que ela *ia* ao cinema_, seria como se dissesse _costumava a ir._



babyray said:


> Obrigada à todos pela sua ajuda. Então tanto "ia" quanto "iria" podem usar-se na fala? Não há diferença? Se estou falando sobre o passado, entendo que só posso usar "ia" mas nos outros casos o que acontece? Muito obrigada outra vez!



Há diferença! mas como dizê-la?... e dizê-la _corretamente_? Eu não sei.

Veja esta página (site verbix): verbix . com / webverbix / go.php?D1=9&T1=sum&H1=109
Esse é o verbo ser (em latim, _esse_). Se tem por _infectum est_ (= é), _esset_ (= ser), _sit_ (= seja), _erat_ (= era), _erit_ (= será), e, por _perfectum_, _fuit_ (= foi), _fuisset_ (= fosse), _fuerit_ (= for), _fuerat_ (= fora), _fuerit_ (= seria).

O _infectum_, definido _boçalmente_, é para que sejam ditas ações não findadas_. _Em contraste com o _perfectum_, se obtém algo assim: somos bons amigos (estamos a ser), fomos bons amigos (não estamos mais a ser); éramos bons amigos (ainda estamos a ser amigos), fôramos bons amigos (não estamos mais a ser amigos).

Não se obtém tal exemplo com os tempos futuros por formarmos *iremos* e *iríamos* do _infectum (verbo haver: hei, h(av)ia): ir-hemos ser bons amigos (estaremos a ser), ir-híamos ser bons amigos (não estaremos a ser __). _O inteligível seria _estaríamos a ser _, e isso por ser subentendido como uma ação findada mas de continuidade/prosseguimento_ não determinado __(__perfectum,_ futuro do pretérito_)_.

Em latim, se usa(va) _ibit_ para o futuro do presente, e _ierit_, para o futuro do pretérito. A diferença é(ra) clara no registro latino do verbo ser: era, será (= *er*at, er*i*t), seria (= *fuer*it); ia, irá (= *ib*at, ib*i*t), iria (= *ier*it). Quando se diz *ia*, se expressa uma ação pretérita não findada do verbo ir (mas não ocorre o oposto[1] ao se usar *iria *em português por havermos "perdido" o futuro[2]). 

1: podendo ser "vou/irei/iria + verbo" níveis de (des)comprometimento (e, em _iria,_ se podendo exigir uma condição não satisfeita: eu iria se... = eu me descomprometo porque...).
2: consultando a conjugação do verbo latino _ire (eo)_, se pode ver a formação da passiva portuguesa _se for_ como "_ido será, será ido"_ (em latim, _itus erit) _

Veja mais:
Conjugação do verbo _ire _(verbix)_: _verbix . com / webverbix / go.php?D1=9&T1=eo&H1=109


----------



## darksoda

oi e a pessoal mals por reviver o topico mais tava lendo e pensei numa frase parecida mas nao tenho certeza se tem sentido isso mas enfim quando voce falar eu iria ao cinema parece meio incompleto mas quando tem a condicional parece ter mais sentido tipo eu iria ao cinema se ele deixa-se agora o ia nao precisa de complemento eu ia ao cinema ontem sem a segunda frase o ia ja tem sentido por si proprio mas nao sei se esse raciocinio esta correto


----------



## anaczz

Sim, de certa forma você tem razão.

Acontece que "ia" é pretérito imperfeito do verbo "ir" e só tem esse sentido condicional quando está sendo usado no lugar do futuro do pretérito "iria", que tem um sentido condicional intrínseco.

- Eu ia ao cinema ontem, mas não deu tempo. 

-Vá arrumar seu quarto!
- Ah! Eu ia no cinema... 

-Se eu tivesse tempo, eu ia/iria ao cinema. 


(Seja bem-vind@ ao fórum)


----------



## darksoda

obrigado a reposta  a entao a frase eu ia no cinema quando era pequeno certa  agora eu iria no cinema quando era pequeno parece incorreto para torna la correta seria   eu iria no cinema quando era pequeno,caso meu pai tivesse me levado.


----------



## anaczz

darksoda said:


> obrigado a reposta  a entao a frase eu ia no cinema quando era pequeno certa  agora eu iria no cinema quando era pequeno parece incorreto para torna la correta seria   eu iria no cinema quando era pequeno,caso meu pai tivesse me levado.


----------

